# AKC German shorthaired puppies



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

we have five unspoken for pups left, parents have both been on wild birds and love hunting. they are white and liver, with ticking. will be ready for homes around the second week of December. call chris at 801-850-2173 for any questions great pedigrees


----------

